# anyone testing end of March?



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi girls
Just had my transfer today and wondering if anyone has their outcome aroudn then or are on the 2ww.Would be nice to have some company
Thanks, wishing


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there Wishing.........hope you are feeling ok after today 

Come and join the others on the 2WW thread....theres a few testing around the end of March, here's the link hun:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50494.msg659136.html#msg659136

Loads of luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Thanks lizzy


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi wishing and hoping, 
im testing on the 20th. we have had IUI. how are you on the 2ww? ive been feeling so low, and ache everywhere.
all the best 
corrina


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi Carrie,
Thanks for replying, i am not too bad, but i know how hard it is when you feel so down.I have joined the thread posted on this one, so why dont you join too? lots of girls the same as us there.Feel free to PM me if you need to rant and rave or whatever.
Take care, wishing


----------



## Claire Bear (Mar 4, 2006)

Hiya

Sorry for butting in but I would really like someone to talk to and share experiences with too anyone testing around the 17th March??

Clairebear


----------



## Claire Bear (Mar 4, 2006)

Corrina

I am now on my 2ww and it is driving me up the wall - one day I feel pg and then the next I don't, very strange..

I have felt back ache and sore (.)'s but nothing much else.  It is driving us mad - have you had any symptons?


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hI 
ive been feeling grotty even before the basting on the 6th (apparently its a good thing!!) but since 6th ive ached head to toe, niggly tummy twinges aching and sore (.)(.), heart burn and been sick as a pig! other than that pretty good. wish i new whether it was because of the treatment or just cos im a bit  ! i keep thinking   but end up just feeling crap! hope you are ok. only 7 days until i test so hoping its a +ve this time round, although i doubt it. with me and DH its a case of always the bridesmadid never the bride!
all the best Corrina


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi there
I'm testing on the 25th, what day are you testing?
xxx


----------



## Claire Bear (Mar 4, 2006)

Hiya girls

Not too long to go for me now only a couple of days - we all need to send positive thoughts to everyone and maybe we will all come out on top!!

Corrna

Chear up chuck, I now is easy for me to say but please stay a little positive you never know, but I really do think your thoughts count!!  If you need to rant and rave there I am always around please feel free... Lots of dust to you

Jeps

Hi I am testing on the 17th - will you test eraly or stay to your due date?

Jenny76

Hiya - there are so many postings with symptoms on these links it is amazing, but remember everyone is different and what you have is not the same as what other people are experiencing.  Please stay positive as your thoughts count and just think of the day when you can hol your bump and know that your little one is one it's way....


----------



## PEGGYSUE (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry for butting in on your conversation, but I too had my et but on 8th march.  I'm feeling very unsure about whole process and having good and awful days.  I can't sleep at night and feeling very crampy, just like my A.F is about to arrive!! myself and DH are very worried about this.  Might add that this is our first time at 2ww.  Breasts very tender, especially nipples, don't know if sign of pregnancy of AF and no implantation bleeding as yet. rational thinking leaves completely.
My main worry is that quality of embryo transferred wasn't prefect.  6 cell. unequal division with fragmentation, dose anyone know the significance.
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Claire Bear (Mar 4, 2006)

hiya

Peggysue, sorry I cannot answer your question about quality, but I think all this is not so important as if it is your time then that's what will be.  Sorry to sound so poo, this probably doesn't help one bit!!!

All I know from talking to my clicnic and from what I have been through it is like a lottery and not everyone is the same.  You don't have to get bleeds, some of us will and some won't.  Some poeple have sore boobs and some not.  Some have cramping some sail through it all without a glitch.

Please stay positive, as I keep on saying to everyone it's what is in your mind that can turn everything around...

Just think positive thoughts and dream about giving birth or holding your little one in your arms.  I am on day 13 of my 14 day wait and I have probably experienced everything as some point or another - I try so hard to dream about having a little one and I wake up not remembering a thing.  I get so worried when I have pains but you really need to stay as focussed as you can - don't end your dream before it has even started.

This site is great to air your concerns and the girls are fab - everyone is here for you at almost anytime of the day - just keep on reading and talking about your experiences this lifts alot of worry!!!

Baby dust to you all - good luck!!!


----------



## Mandy1974 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

wishing and hoping i am testing on the 23rd, i guessing you are the same, currently this is my day 6, feeling down in the dumps today though 

Good luck all on the 2ww

Mandy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Claire Bear (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi Mandy

I know the 2ww drives you up the wall I think if I was Spiderman right now I would be stuck to the ceiling or I would have spun that many webs you wouldn't see me at all.

If you need to chat you know where I am - good luck


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi girls
Mandy yeah, this is day 6 for me too. One min im up , next im down. It is so hard sint it? Like somene else mentioned, every rational thought leaves yoru mind and you slowly go crazy.I have been analysing everything ( think i am making things up now that aren't even there) Dont know if i have twinges, mild cramp or if its in my head.Then i think is that a good sign or a bad sign. I know its too early but none of us can help it can we.I m/c in November ( first ever pregnancy after 11 attempts) so im really scared. Hoping that now ive done it once, my body will remember and know what to do,but im also aware of the fact that it might not work again.Maybe last time was a fluke, i dont know.I didnt really have many signs last time so nothing to go on.
Ok thats my rant and rave over, someone else's turn, how is everyone?  
Good Luck
Wishing


----------



## Claire Bear (Mar 4, 2006)

Wishing & Hoping

I am OK thank you hope you are too..  I think we all go through eactly what you are going through at the moment - but keep positive I think this is key although at some time this is very, very hard to do.

Wishing you all the best - I am sure it will work out for you


----------



## Mandy1974 (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning Girls 

Wishing i know what you mean to the point, and i guess clare does too, well we are now half way through, and i am not going to test until the morning of the 14th day, can't see there's much point, might be negative, and i will get really down about it, then on test day it might be positive, oh i don't know, but you know what i mean.

I had quite strong AF pains on and off yesterday afternoon/evening,  so don't know what that couold mean either aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!

Are you both off work at the mo, i am, could handle work at the same time, both too stressful.

Good luck clare,  i know your testing before us, is it tommorrow?

      for us all
Take Care girls

Mandy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Claire Bear (Mar 4, 2006)

Hiya girls

Yes I am testing tomorrow so one more sleep and then I wake to take the dreaded test - I am really glad I have waited until the actual day of the test, so at least if it is negative then I only have to think about the result when it is shown to me tomorrow.

Don't worry about the pains you are getting, these are all quite normal.  You will probably experience every sort of symptom whilst on your 2ww - thank god I took off the whole 2 weeks, I too couldn't face work at the moment.

If you can hold out till your test day then do it - remember those little babies have tp have time to embed and make a little home and then send messages to your brain to start to release the correct amoutn of hormones and messages.  It is all very new for your body as someone has interrupted in your natural cycle and your body has to adjust.

Feel free to rant and rave the more messages the better you feel!!!

Well see you all tomrrow - wish me luck


----------



## Mandy1974 (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Clare thinking of you, please post soon so i know, praying that you ok  

I ha d a few more AF pains yesterday, and just a few new pains also near my left ovary area, but had no more, hope this is a good sign

Good Luck

Mandy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sweety pie (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi all, im on my 2ww and i test 24th march one week to go. Claire Bear i have been following your diary and noticed you had ichy boobs I am also getting this it is driving me mad.

Good Luck to anyone testing soon


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi girls,

Hello to Peggysue, Corrins,Jenny and Jeps - its so hard isnt it? The mental torture is worse than anything. Im on day 8 now and not having a good day, really down 
Mandy - how are you today? Feeling a bit brighter i hope
Claire  , i have posted congrats already but hey........      ! Well done! 
If i missed anyone, apologies
Wishing x


----------



## Claire Bear (Mar 4, 2006)

Hiya girls,

Thanx for the warm messages, as oyu can see I am still snooping around to see what you are all upto!!!  I am living proof that the same that has happened to me after a long hard struggle after 8 years has all come true!!!

Please keep as positive as you can, I know it's hard but hey, if it works it is all worth while.  The worrying does not stop as I have another 3 weeks to wait now to see if everything is OK and whether there is one or two in here!!!

The last couple of days went really quickly for me I don't know why, but please don't read into anything as everyone is different and from what I have read everyone gets AF type pains at some point or another and from what I can gather these can be a good thing.

My warm wishes go out to you all, please do not loose heart as the BFP'ers are raising their heads again after a few BFN's appeared.

I am really rorry and my heart goes out to all the poeple that got BFN but to those who are still waiting BE STRONG, YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT IS ROUND THE CORNER!!!

Clairebear
x


----------



## Mandy1974 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Wishing hope you feeling better today 

Sweetypie, glad your ok, keep us posted on how your are doing? x

So day 9, weekends usually fly by, so not long till we test. Only had a few light AF pains today, nothing much else.

Claire, massive congratulations, we deserve it after 8 years, hoping mine will come true, we have been trying 10 years, so need the break now.

Take care

Mandy xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Evening girls,

Thanks Claire for hte encouragement, we need it and will do our best to be good  
Mandy i am a lot better today thank you, i think a good bubble helped me actually and i feel a big more settled today.No signs either way whatsoever though , so we will see.What bout you?
How is everyone else?
Take care,
Wishingx


----------



## Claire Bear (Mar 4, 2006)

Hiya

Still checking in to see if you are all alright - keep going ladies I know you can do it.  If youw ant to talk send me a message I will gladly help if I can other that I will always offer you all encouragement when you need it the most.

I know how hard it is to wait and especially if your experiencing so many symptoms and pains - KEEP POSITIVE!!!


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Thanks Claire, you are such a sweetheart.Trying hard to be positive and retain my sanity   One min I'm up the next I'm   I feel   now.I know i cant read into anything too much though.
Anyway, enough of me, how are you feeling? hope you are taking it easy.Enjoy every minute!
Love to everyone else,
Wishing x


----------



## Claire Bear (Mar 4, 2006)

Hiya

Thanx for the post I am feeling fine thanx - the worrying doesn't stop here on the 2ww it's started again for me now I have another 3 weeks until my scan, what am I like.

I think the 2ww is the worse thing ever to experience as your body and your mind is not sending you clear signals at all.  As long as you keep as poitive as possible you should be fine.  I know we all experience ups and downs and AF signals and headaches.  Neither one symptom is a bad signal so just stay positive and believe tat all will be revealed on the day you test.

Don't dishearten yourself by testing early as you will sometimes always get a BFN and then your mind goes into reverse - this you don't want.

I wish you luck and I am always around.

Love ya loads

Clairebear
x


----------



## Mandy1974 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hiya Girls,

Wishing, starting to get really uptight now, had a headache since saturday evening, guess its all getting to me now, part of me wants thursday here, the other is scared that its nearly here, as reality is that, do you know what i mean?? 

Claire hope you are feeling ok, i know what you mean about worring still, life for us girls never gets easy and worry free does it 

Good luck wishing for you testing on Thursday, sending you lots of     vibes your way.

Take Care

Mandy xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kirby (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi - I'm testing on March 22nd. Good luck for 20th. It's been a long, hard two weeks waiting


----------



## Mandy1974 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kirby

Lots of luck with testiong tommorrow  , i hope that you come back and tell us it's that BFP that you so deserve.


     


Mandy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sweety pie (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi i got a BFP, WE ARE SO PLEASED   I tested a day early using clear blue digital. only signs of me being pregnant this month was painfull boobs two days after ovulation that lasted till day 7 then tiny veins other wise i have been fine. Gud luck to everyone else testing


----------

